# Copper ?(Life span)



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

Some of you say copper is better than Pex or vice versa. For copper, *What is the main cause for pin hole leaks?* Over 80 PSI, water quality, turblance, etc? *How long will it last? *


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

WaterBoy said:


> Some of you say copper is better than Pex or vice versa. For copper, *What is the main cause for pin hole leaks?* Over 80 PSI, water quality, turblance, etc? *How long will it last? *


All of the above contribute to failure. Pinholes (I believe) are typically caused by either water quality, or a lack of sleeving underground in acidic soil. Turbulence caused by undersized pipe tends to wear copper to paper thin.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

A properly sized copper system on good water quality should last 100 yrs. The oldest system I have seen was 70 yrs old.


----------



## rynisbalinis (Jan 20, 2011)

well also it can be determined on the type of copper used> some homes ive found the piping in type m the thin wall copper tends to fail faster in homes. the matter of hard water and chemicals> chloramine and chlorine can also wear the pipe down


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

WaterBoy said:


> Some of you say copper is better than Pex or vice versa. For copper, *What is the main cause for pin hole leaks?* Over 80 PSI, water quality, turblance, etc? *How long will it last? *


There are copper risers in Chicago that are subject to 200 PSI + that are over fifty years old with no major problems. Water quality is a major issue, the absolute crap they call potable water in most of Florida tends to destroy metallic piping systems, and they choose not to address the water quality, instead they use materials that don't fail as easily as metallic systems. Time will only tell how much better those systems are or how not addressing the real issue affects the people they are selling water to.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

And let's not forget the long thread about different fluxes. How about galvanic action/electrolysis? All major contributors to premature copper waterline failure. Oh, and did we already mention stupid dirty welland-French drywallers?!? Lol!


----------



## rynisbalinis (Jan 20, 2011)

ha yeah i remember the talk and arguement on fluxes! thats why you just propress now!


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

rynisbalinis said:


> ha yeah i remember the talk and arguement on fluxes! thats why you just propress now!


Propress? I thought we all agreed to just use Sharkbites.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Anywhere between 4 and 80 years in central FL depending on what water provider and how well it was installed. Usually closer to the 4 year mark.

The average home I repipe here is about 20 years old. Failure in polk county FL is due to aggressive oil based flux reacting with highly chlorinated alkaline water 95% of the time. The other 5% is corrosive soil and/or water.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

In our case where I live (SW Florida) our city water comes from deep wells loaded with salt and sulfur. So the City built a state of art RO plant to clean it up before they do do 1 : 1 ratio of bleach. RO water is nasty and extremely corrosive. It causes electrolysis and eats the copper from inside out. 

Plastic systems have there failures coming down the road. 

BTW question for my plumber brothers on site who really should be engineers. I heard that RO water run through PVC can cause the PVC to give off a gas ultimately poisoning the guy drinking it. Any truth to that and where would I look for info?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This copper pipe lasted only 35 years till the idiot renters left a garage door open for 3 months, and a cold snap changed it all. 

It was mostly in a finished ceiling. Did this job today, made great money.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

so what is better?


----------



## scottyk52 (Jan 29, 2011)

i've seen copper that was probably 60-70 years. So i know it lasts that long. As for pex, in Massachusetts it has only been approved to use for about 6-7 years (not 100% sure) so i haven't seen any pex older than that. I would use pex in my own home b/c i believe it is a great product and will outlive me.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've seen alot of copper from the 60s/70s that is starting to have problems. All pipe was under slab. I've seen alot of copper failure on commercial too. Must of it was spot repairs or pinholes. Must of the time a complete repipe was not needed. Seems like most copper pipe last 40 years before problems start. 

On a side note, I've seen galvanized that was 60+ years that is working just fine, aslong as it's not in the ground. I like Uponor pex, but I have a hard time believing it will last 50+ years. Guess time will tell, but I will be dead by then.....


----------

